# First fattie.  Italian Pork with "Q" view



## heihei29er (Nov 23, 2019)

It's a little cold up here in the UP, so didn't want to try and maintain temps on my reverse flow smoker.  BUT...  I've been wanting to try a fattie for a long time.  The wife and daughters are out of town, which means no picky eaters to please.  So, had to try my first one.  Thanks to the great people on this forum, it went great!

Followed the directions by 

 gmc2003
 and loved the results!  Cheated and did it in the oven, but I'm ready for spring when I can break the smoker out.

Started with 1.25 pounds of ground pork.  Added the following.

1-1/4 tsp sea salt
3/4 tsp basil
3/4 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp black pepper

Mixed that into the ground pork and rolled in the 1-gallon Ziploc.  Cut it open and brushed on a mix of 1 tbsp olive oil with 1 tsp red wine vinegar.  Used parchment paper for the rolling with oil brushed side down.  Layer of prosciutto to help seal it.  1/2 cup onion and 1/2 cup red/green pepper layer.  Both diced small to ease rolling.  3/8 cup parmesan and 3/8 cup romano cheese for the final layer and then a sprinkling of oregano, basil, garlic powder, and pepper for the inside as well.

Cooked in the oven at 375 degrees for 12 mins and then 250 degree for two hours in an uncovered roaster pan with fattie on a rack so the fats could drip.

Served with a side of pasta and homemade marinara.  Oven roasted Italian pork fattie!  Can't wait for the snow to melt and try my next one.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks delicious!! Nice pics of the process. Try a bacon weave on your next one, gotta love bacon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2019)

Fantastic looking fattie!!! I like the ingredients and the pairing with the noodles. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2019)

HH29, fine looking fattie !!!


----------

